# Sad news from Emilycaitlin



## oink

Hi Girls

Emilycaitlin has asked me to let you all know that she has miscarried  

She has been for a scan this morning and the sac is empty, she is being rescanned next week.

I will copy and send any messages that you want me to send to her x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

I am so very very sorry to hear this news.  

Please send her my love and tell her she is in my prayers x


----------



## Martha Moo

Oink

I am so sorry for EmilyCaitlin

Please send her all my love and best wishes

Love Emxx


----------



## dakota

Im so very sorry to hear this news

We are thinking of you at this sad time  

Love
Nikki xx


----------



## sallywags

Oh that's terrible.  Send her my love.


----------



## *kateag*

I'm so so sorry. Please send her my love and tell her I am thinking of her.


----------



## Mrs Chaos

such dreadfully sad news, I don't know what to say 
Please pass on my love and best wishes 
We're here for you hunni 

Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## SUSZY

Dear Emily Caitlin
I am so sorry darling, my thoughts are with you.  .
I cannot imagine how you are feeling.
Its your worst nightmare and I am looking forward and dreading my scan next Tuesday.
Thinking of you.
love
Susie


----------



## honneybee

Dear Emilycaitlin,

I am so sorry to read this sad news. My thoughts are with you and your family  

mitch
xx


----------



## bib

Emilycaitlin

I am so very, very sorry    Words fail me at a time like this  

Thinking of you  

Jo xxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

So sorry EmilyCaitlin


----------



## Pickle_99_uk

Horrible news.  Send her my love.  Tracy xx


----------



## Ellie.st

Emilycaitlyn

I am so sorry to hear your news.     

Ellie


----------



## LizzyM

So unfair    

So so so sorry sweetie,    

Thinking of you

x x x x


----------



## missyb

emilycaitlin im so sorry to hear your news.. i wish i knew the right words to say. all i can say is im thinking of you and dh.


love

amanda xx


----------



## emilycaitlin

Thank you all for your support, it's a big help.  They have diagnosed a blighted ovum, and I was offered a scan in a week.  However, when I spoke to the cons she thought it best I have medical management, and am going in for the tablets tomorrow.  However, I've been looking on the internet, and have found people who were misdiagnosed, and finally found a fetal pole.  Not sure what to do now, If I leave it, and then start bleeding over christmas, that ruins everythng for my dd, but don't want to risk ending the pregnancy if there might be a bit of hope.


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Hi hun 
I can't begin to imagine what you guys are going through 
Just know we're here for you 
Take care hun
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## Miranda7

It must be worth waiting a week, Emily. I'm so sorry to hear this, but perhaps if there's a chance... Could you pay privately for a scan in three or four days? Instead of waiting a whole week? From the little I know a few days might make all the difference. How far along are you now?

Have the most enormous  from me, anyway. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## faithfullyhoping

So sorry to hear your sad news emilycaitlin, i can only imagine how you must be feeling. I guess if you've got any doubt in your mind about taking the medication then it might be worth waiting.

Take Care
Faithful


----------



## MrsRedcap

Miranda7 said:


> Could you pay privately for a scan in three or four days? Instead of waiting a whole week?


It's certainly worth thinking about Emily. See what is revealed and take it from there.

Sending you lots of


----------



## emilycaitlin

I'm 6 weeks exactly today.  I might be able to have a scan sooner, I think the sonographer suggested a scan in a week to give it time.


----------



## Miranda7

Oh Emily, it's so possible that you might not see things accurately at six weeks - wait till seven. Your dates may be up the chute, you never know.

i'm crossing everything that's the case.

xxx


----------



## lainey-lou

EmilyCaitlin.

Sending you a huge  

I really feel for you, the not knowing is awful.  As you know i have just been through this myself.  I would definitely wait a week, they may be wrong.

In the meantime, we are all here for you.  PM me if you want a private chat.

Love Lainey x


----------



## cinders35

Hope they've got it wrong. 
So very sorry you have to go through this. 
It's so unfair.  
Love and thoughts with you and your family.
  
Love Cindersxxx


----------



## sallywags

Emily - i know if it was me i would definitely wait.  I couldn't cope with the 'what if'.  You know yourself that sometimes the heart beat isn't seen until nearer 7 weeks.

I'm so sorry you are having to go through this - i so so hope things work out.  I will be watching and hoping for you hun - you so deserve this.

Sallywags


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Emily, I agree with the others, wait a week I have a thing about statistics and while there is a slight chance, however slight you may always find yourself doing the "what if"s

Keeping you in my prayers x


----------



## *kateag*

Good luck with whatever you decide to do hun, we are all here for you. 

xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I am so sorry hon, but wait the week


----------



## *Lollipop*

emilycaitlin,

Just wanted you to know....that Im thinking of you.....no words to put down as there are no words that one can say.....take extra special care you and your family...sweetheart......you will be in my prayers......Gab...xxxxxxx


----------



## Fluffs

Emily   for whatever you decide    

I had my first scan at what later turned out to be 5w6d (long cycles - had no idea of dates hence scan) and the sonographer told me she couldn't see much and it was too early to confirm anything    I had the longest 2ww in my life and went back to see a beating heart and the rest, well...as you can see...!

Big hugs to you  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,  We decided to wait for the scan on Thursday, and then at least we will know for certain.  Thanks for everything xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012

good luck hun and all the best for thursday


----------



## cinders35

Hope the time flies by to thurs.
Hope it will be good news, hang on in there.
  
Love Cindersxxx


----------



## LizzyM

for thursday huni!

Will be thinking of ya   

x x x x x


----------



## Pand

Emilycaitlin,

I am heartbroken for you.  It's the cruellest thing in the world to have the possibility waved under your nose then snatched away just when you thought all the heartache was over.  It's just so unfair.  I miscarried at ten weeks after a miracle conception just before starting ivf in the summer.  I understand you must be in a very dark place at the moment, but if you need to talk, please feel free to pm me.

Pand


----------



## sallywags

I'm glad you decided to wait hun - big hugs.  I've got absolutely everything crossed for you.

xx


----------



## jarrodamanda

Hi hun,

I am unsure to how they can diagnose that before you are 6wks anyway. We had a scan at 5 wks and only saw a sac. I can imagine this is such a difficult time for you and I really feel for you honey. I am glad you are going to wait till the next scan tomorrow. I will have everything crossed for you babes.        

Ax


----------



## Miranda7

The best of luck for tomorrow Emily

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop*

Emily,.....will be thinking of you tomorrow sweetheart...take extra special care.....


----------



## shipo

I know how it feels to get bad news like this.  You're in my thoughts

Cath


----------



## cinders35

I am SO hoping it is good news for you tommorrow Em.
I hope your nightmare will be ovr, and it will be plain sailing from here on.
  
Love Cindersxxx


----------



## sallywags

Good luck tomorrow sweetie. xx


----------



## honneybee

hope it goes well for you today , my thoughts are with you

mitch
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

All the best for the scan today


----------



## TwiceBlessed

wishing you all the very best today Emilycaitlin x


----------



## Bloomelle

Hope all goes well for the scan Emilycaitlin - Thinking of you xx


----------



## kellixxx

Im so sorry to here your news lots of   to you hun


love kelli


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Sending huge  and  for today hunni
Lotsa love 
Gayn
XX


----------



## *kateag*

Good luck today hun, am thinking of you. 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin

Thought I would let you know, that I had the scan Thursday morning, which was the saem.  I started bleeding that afternoon, but not miscarrying, so have had the first lot of tablets today, am now in agony every two minutes, and bleeding quite a bit.  One thing that annouyed me was the dr wrote on the consent form 'medical termination of pregnancy'.  I asked her to change it, as everyone else so far have been so careful not to say that, but to call it medical management of miscarriage.  Don't know when I'll be back on line regularly, just don't feel up to it at the mo.


----------



## LizzyM

You dont deserve this huni!!

Am so so so sorry      

We will be here for you when you ready to come back     

Love Liz x x x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Emily honey I am so very very sorry to read this I really was hoping and praying for you.

They can be so blunt and not realise the pain they cause sometimes. I remember feeling the same some of the terminology they were using on my consent form for the ERPC last November

Thinking of you and "see you" when you feel up to it...


----------



## faithfullyhoping

So sorry can't begin to imagine what you must be feeling. Sending you  .


Faithful


----------



## SUSZY

emilycaitlin       
thinking of you
love
susie


----------



## jarrodamanda

I cant imagine what you must be going through. I am so sad for you. I hope you can cope with it together and see light at the end of the tunnel. I sincerely hope to see you on ff with better news soon!!

Ax


----------



## Fluffs

Emily


----------



## lainey-lou

So sorry

Lainey x


----------



## Pand

Gutted for you.  You must be heartbroken.  We will be here for you when you are ready to come back.  If the bleeding and pain get  more than a heavy period make sure you get some medical advise.  Don't leave it like I did.  My heart goes out to you.  

all love

Pand


----------



## Miranda7

I'm so sorry Emily. I hope the pain dulls a little soon - you must be devastated.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Im so sorry hun. Sending you tonnes of love and hugs. 

Take care of yourself, we are here for you when you want us. 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W

So sorry to hear your sad news EmilyCaitlin   
Take care
Love Nicki


----------



## cinders35

Just so cruel, I'm so very sorry you have to go through this.
I hope you are surrounded by loving friends and family, and I hope you know that your ff's are here whenever you need them.
Thinking of you,
Love Cindersxxx


----------



## Hugs

emilycaitlin said:


> Thought I would let you know, that I had the scan Thursday morning, which was the saem. I started bleeding that afternoon, but not miscarrying, so have had the first lot of tablets today, am now in agony every two minutes, and bleeding quite a bit. One thing that annouyed me was the dr wrote on the consent form 'medical termination of pregnancy'. I asked her to change it, as everyone else so far have been so careful not to say that, but to call it medical management of miscarriage. Don't know when I'll be back on line regularly, just don't feel up to it at the mo.


Hi,

So sorry to hear your news.

I lost one of my twins at 20+3 on the 23rd of Aug and they had it on the paper work there gave me home as "Spontaneous Abortion" and even to this day it still upsets me that they called it that.

Hope you feel better soon

Denise
xx


----------

